# Second rack for the Egg



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Needed more room to smoke mullet. The carriage bolts are 5” and my large closes fine. Grate is a weber replacement. Cheap and heavy duty.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good.... be careful of placing something large on it where the thermometer in the lid comes down... it is hard to get that thermometer out once it is bent upwards in order to replace it.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a story to be had....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Looks good.... be careful of placing something large on it where the thermometer in the lid comes down... it is hard to get that thermometer out once it is bent upwards in order to replace it.......
> D
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I considered that. With the extra rack pushed towards the back there is no clearance issue unless you have it grossly overloaded. Fixin to smoke some mullet, will let ya know how it goes.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Sounds like a story to be had....




You are very intuitive......


I took the rack off my magma boat grill and installed a piece of 1/2 inch stainless steel all thread in the center of the original rack… You can spin it and it will adjust the height... ( just make sure your leg quarters are not lined up with the thermometer when you close the lid on the maiden voyage…)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Test run successful.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Galvanized bolts work better

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

So, you’re pretty and handy.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Got one too. Old pic. Made it with the original rack and a upper.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on!!


----------

